# Leichte 24 Zoll Disc Felge (alternativ kompletter LRS)



## Hotschy681 (25. April 2016)

Moin,

Ich will das Rad meines Sohnes auf Disc umrüsten. Suche daher eine leichte Felge in 24 Zoll, 32 Loch. Die NoTubes scheint gerade nicht lieferbar zu sein, Spank Felgen sind mir zu schwer.

Alternativ ein kompletter LRS um 300 EUR, gern günstiger.

Danke für eure Ideen.


----------



## Roelof (25. April 2016)

Ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber ztr und 250 würden sich auch nicht vertragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (25. April 2016)

Hm, die kosten 70 EUR, also 140 für beide. Leichte Novatec bekommt man um 100 EUR. Kommen noch die Speichen dazu... Ok, ich erhöhe das Limit für den LRS auf 300 

Wobei die ZTR ja nur ein Beispiel waren. Ich nehme auch gern Felgen, die günstiger sind...


----------



## track94 (25. April 2016)

Gunsha Laufradsatz 260€


----------



## bundymen (26. April 2016)

Kaniabikes auf Anfrage auch unter 300€


----------



## trolliver (26. April 2016)

Schade, daß der Gunsha-LRS so teuer bzw. so schwer sein muß. Ein 26"-Pendant kommt ebenfalls auf ca. 1450g und kostet derzeit 219€. Wer für seinen 26er Selbstaufbau einen leichten LRS sucht, könnte da fündig werden.


----------



## Hotschy681 (26. April 2016)

Das ist allgemein das Problem bei 24 Zoll - Die Teile sind meist nicht leichter als vergleichbares 26 Zoll Zeugs


----------



## baben (27. April 2016)

Hier mal der Link zum Gunsha. 

http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/l...tb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1600-kids-disc


----------



## LockeTirol (27. April 2016)

Die Laufräder welche am VPACE Max24 verbaut werden gibt es auf Anfrage auch einzeln. Die haben 24 Speichen und wiegen 1400 meine ich. Ich glaube vom Preis her deutlich unter 300.


----------



## trolliver (28. April 2016)

Genaue Angaben wären sicher hilfreich. Ich habe leider keinen Bedarf, sonst würde ich selbst anfragen. Klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend. Dann könnten die vorhandenen Naben auch verscheuert werden und der Gesamtpreis somit weiter gesenkt werden.


----------



## Hotschy681 (28. April 2016)

Also lt. Seite bei VPace kostet der LRS 249 EUR bei 1450 Gramm - ähnlich dem Gunsha also. Das ist dann wahrscheinlich auch die "magische" Grenze, sowohl was Preis als auch was Gewicht betrifft. Leichter wird dann wesentlich teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (28. April 2016)

Die vpace sind real noch etwas leichter. Felgen sind von Alex


----------



## LockeTirol (28. April 2016)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Gewogen mit 1360g. Uneingeschränkt Tubeless tauglich.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. Dezember 2019)

Gibt's hier echt nichts gescheites? Nur die Crest zu horrenden Preisen?

Entweder ist es zu schwer, oder 36 Speichen, oder Felgenbremsen-Flanke, oder nicht mehr lieferbar

Also, hat jemand einen Geheimtipp?
Leicht <350g
24/28/32 Löcher
gängige 24" Größe (507mm)


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (30. Dezember 2019)

Werde mal erkunden wo die Tern Kinetix gewichtsmäßig liegen ...
Vielleicht läßt sich auch die Maulweite in Erfahrung bringen.

Alternativ:
Wenn sich Abnehmer für irgendwas 600 bis 700 Felgen Alex Volar2.1 finden ...
Die wiegt allerdings 380gr.


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab lang gesucht. Imho sind die NoTubes Crest die einzigen leichten, breiten (!!) 24 Zoll-Felgen mit relevanten Lochzahlen. Alles andere ist entweder schmal oder zu schwer, da Dirtjump/Downhill/Dual Slalom Material...

DT Revolution oder andere geeignete dünne Speichen hab ich auch nicht gefunden, die müsste man Custom ablängen. Hier mit DT Competition:


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Ich hab lang gesucht. Imho sind die NoTubes Crest die einzigen leichten, breiten (!!) 24 Zoll-Felgen mit relevanten Lochzahlen. Alles andere ist entweder schmal oder zu schwer, da Dirtjump/Downhill/Dual Slalom Material...
> 
> DT Revolution oder andere geeignete dünne Speichen hab ich auch nicht gefunden, die müsste man Custom ablängen. Hier mit DT Competition:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 958513


Speichen hab ich gefunden. Komponentix ab 217mm. Sollte doch hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Januar 2020)

Interessant, danke. Ja Mist, da hätte ich doch noch ein paar Gramm am o. g. LRS sparen können... ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (1. Januar 2020)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Interessant, danke. Ja Mist, da hätte ich doch noch ein paar Gramm am o. g. LRS sparen können... ?


Ausspeichen und neu machen. Die Comp sind doch nicht so teuer 

Gesundes Neues BTW


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Januar 2020)

Danke, gesundes neue Jahr allerseits! Um teuer geht's nicht, ich bin einfach zu faul und mein Sohn mag das Rad auch so... 8,82 kg gehen schon klar.


----------

